
Jaywalking: How the car industry outlawed crossing the road - nishantvyas
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26073797
======
throwaway5250
Interesting how this is repeating itself these days with bikes versus
pedestrians. Bicycles are increasingly being ridden in crosswalks and
sidewalks at high speed, often without safe clearance from pedestrians. And
yet, if you as a pedestrian object to having your life risked this way, you're
sure to be shouted down as a rube, enemy of the planet, or whatever.

As always, the victors write the history books.

------
nishantvyas
As we live more urban with growing population, solution like bikes, cycles,
skate boards, scooters (lime etc) and of-course more people on foot... will
emerge... we will see how old rules play out then...

